# My portfolio (pics will continuously be updated)



## ette (Feb 1, 2007)

k


----------



## martygreene (Feb 1, 2007)

do you perchance have a link to a larger version of the first image?


----------



## ette (Feb 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, no. The photographer sent me the resized versions of the pics. But I should have them on a disk by later this week and can show you a bigger pic of that one.


----------



## ette (Feb 21, 2007)

BIG Update.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 21, 2007)

In the first few shots (E and F) the foundation looks too dark, especially noticable in the first photo as you can referance against her hand. The hair in the face for these also detracts from the image.
C looks better, but still not quite right. It does look pretty good in five though, but this shot is largely ruined by the soiled shoes (and the styling in general bugs me, the sweater is not in good condition, and you don't get a clear sense of a "grunge" effect intended for the clothing, so it just detracts).

A and (no longer posted, same shoot) are far too blown out for portfolio use, but a few comments there. On A- watch your mascara application, the lashes are a bit clumpy and it causes them to look sparse in some areas. Your eyemakeup could use a bit more blending, particularly with the darker shade, and the foundation looks a bit blotchy around the eyes and mouth. On seven really need to watch your brows, these could use a bit of work with a spoolie and a touch up with the tweezers, and your fill-in work is a touch blotchy. Again, watch the corners of the mouth.

You're definitely off to a good start, the first set is very cataloge/lifestyle, what is your goal/target for your work?

I look forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## ette (Mar 13, 2007)

Big overhaul/update.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 14, 2007)

First set (L, K, J) is a little PS heavy around they eyebrows and lips, it's distracting. If the photographer did the PS work, I might ask for raw images if I were you.

2nd set (I, H) is nice, the first photo the brows could probably have been tamed down a bit, or brushed over with some clear gel, they look to have a bit of makeup or powder on them, though it might just be light catching. A bit distracting.

The blonde (G)- really needs work in the brow area, they're just not well kempt. Not feeling the model much really either. The foundation is a bit splotchy- dark on the forehead at the top of the nose, but very bare on the tip of the nose. Her right eye (on our left) is a bit smudgy  under the lower lashline. Not crazy about the eyeliner on this image in general, particularly with the lipcolor you went with for this. I can see where you were trying to go, I think, but you need a stronger model for this.

You're definitely getting this, I look forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## KAIA (Mar 17, 2007)

i love the make up in the first pic (the girl laying ) and she is hot!!! may i ask what did you use for her lips? since the barbie collection i feel a little obsessed with pink lipsticks ..lol.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 17, 2007)

I would love to know what you used in the first picture


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_First set is a little PS heavy around they 
The blonde- really needs work in the brow area, they're just not well kempt. Not feeling the model much really either. The foundation is a bit splotchy- dark on the forehead at the top of the nose, but very bare on the tip of the nose. Her right eye (on our left) is a bit smudgy  under the lower lashline. Not crazy about the eyeliner on this image in general, particularly with the lipcolor you went with for this. I can see where you were trying to go, I think, but you need a stronger model for this.

You're definitely getting this, I look forward to seeing more from you!_

 
i agree ,also the lipcolour should have either been less pigmented or more. either really pale glossy with own tones coming throu or really no lip coulour showing... also under the eye the concealer isn't blended very well .

I personally prefer when the natural lashes 'flow 'into falsies so the first pic looks a little 'undone'. 
 hope it helps


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 17, 2007)

pix 6-7 hair roots-differnt colour?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_pix 6-7 hair roots-differnt colour?_

 
To me that just indicates a lazy/sloppy model. It's their job to keep themselves manicured/fit/etc. and that includes upkeep on their haircolor and such.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 18, 2007)

I lettered your images, starting with your oldest and working forward through time. Feel free to number upcoming sets, or otherwise label in some manner- that way as the thread changes past comments still make sense to those who read them, and you can better know which images we are talking about. Hope it helps!


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_To me that just indicates a lazy/sloppy model. It's their job to keep themselves manicured/fit/etc. and that includes upkeep on their haircolor and such._

 
Agree


----------



## bebs (Mar 19, 2007)

in l and k if you look close or not so close above the upper lip it looks like somebody did a bad job with ps I would get the orignal photo for your self photoshop is good to a point but after that it just looks bad, if its not ps get somebody in there to do it a but just lift that shadow out

g the eyemake up could use a bit of work, close ups show every flaw, make sure to blend blend blend that conslealer in a bit better, the eyebrows could use work as well. also on the right side the falseies come off the side and into the eyeliner becareful when putting those on a model and dont be afraid to vut them 

f - b are good make up wise nothing you have to worry about 

I really like a. however watch out for fly away hairs. there could be more blending in the outer corner with the darker and lighter eyeshadows 

also it looks like you used lipliner on the bottom lip but not the top lip

the inner eye is a bit sumaged up on the left side might want to look over that stuff before hand 

but other then those things it looks really good


----------



## ette (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I would love to know what you used in the first picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC Pink Nouveau l/s with Sweetie Cake l/g, Nars AAE, MAC Bronze, MAC Silver Ring, and Shooting Star MSF.
In both she is wearing false lashes on the top and bottom.
Thanks everyone for your input! I got the final photoshopped versions of the first two and will edit them in - they look much better.
I don't like the blonde as a model. She is a friend of mine, due to a last minute flake, so she wasn't really "prepared" for the shoot. She is a pretty girl but not a model, she has the height and all though.
I have a really nice editorial shoot on Sunday and some more editorial shoots coming up in early April so this will be updated more and more.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh yes, those two shots look much better without all the photomanipulation done to them. Skin texture=a good thing.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 26, 2007)

ur models are really pretty! and so is the MU


----------



## PrincessSamy (Jun 2, 2007)

Gorgeous! What are the mascaras & lipsticks you used for the first and second picture?


----------

